# Engine Models by Marlyn Hadley



## dparker (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello All: I also was at the Oregon Steamup at Antique Powerland on Saturday. (Hello Mel, glad you made it there) I have mentioned and seen mention of Marlyn Hadley in previous posts and took a few pictures to post here. I talked with the fellow behind the counter and was informed that next year there would be a DVD with a interview made up from several tapes before Mr. Hadley passed away discussing his engines, but I did notice a 1999 copy of his book elsewhere at the Steamup for $15 so a few must still be out there.































These are just a few of his engines and not the most elaborate even at that. They are building display cases for permanent display, I just hope they will allow them to be taken out and run each year for the visitors.
My friend Don B. running his model of a Portland streetcar.





There were several other models out on the grounds along with the actual produced farm engines and hundreds(?) of tractors and possibly as many as a dozen steam tractors (could not hear anything else when they all blew their whistles at noon. The Truck Museum, Fire Engine display and the Catapillar museum are very impressive. We even waited to ride on the Willow Creek Railroad behind a model steam engine. Tractor pulls, steam powered sawmill, threshing and other assorted displays were in abundance.
There will be many more model engines at the Oregon GEARS Model Engineering show on August 30 - 31 at the Kliever Armory in Portland OR  (http://www.oregongears.org)
don


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 28, 2008)

I am not familiar with his work, but it looks like he did some nice stuff. I really like the pump engine. Also the one above the train... can't make out the name. Trying to wrap my head around how that works...

Eric


----------



## Cedge (Jul 28, 2008)

Don
I love seeing the work of the old timers. Sadly we're losing them at an alarming rate. I only hope we can capture even a small part of the knowledge they take with them. 

On a more up beat level.... I'm usually not easily confused by an engine but this one has me completely stymied. Can someone enlighten me on how it works, or am I just missing something obvious here. The crescent and crank thing has me doing more than just scratching me aulde balde pate. It looks pretty cool... if nothing else...LOL

Steve


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 28, 2008)

Thats the one I am having difficulty with Steve...

Eric


----------



## te_gui (Jul 28, 2008)

I have been to Brooks, OR numerous times including this year and met Mr. Hadley in person, prior to his death. He was a fascinating guy to talk too. I don't recall this engine specifically but the name leads me to assume that the crescent shape Bourdon tube is pressurized thru the valve on the right, the tube expands, moving sideways and driving the flywheel. This same principle is at the heart of every analog pressure gage, a tube that tries to straighten under pressure, with this motion being transmitted to the indicator needle via some gearing arrangement.

Brian


----------



## shred (Jul 29, 2008)

Brian beat me to it, but I suspect the inflating-straightening tube as well.


----------



## Cedge (Jul 29, 2008)

Dear God!!.... I'm still struggling to make my cylinders round inside and here comes someone who makes em flat.....ROFL. I had some vague idea it might be expansion related but just couldn't quite wrap my one lonely gray cell around that. Just when you think you've seen every sort of engine there is..... eh?

Steve


----------



## dparker (Jul 29, 2008)

hello all: I will quote the explanation from Marlyn Hadley's book if that is permissible, if not the moderator may delete it if desired.
 This engine was invented by Eugene Bourdon in 1849. The flattened curved tube tends to straighten when steam, air or liquid pressure is in the tube. The amount of straightening is in direct porportion to the pressure, so the primary use of the Bourden tube is in pressure gauges. As an engine, it is only an oddity, for the continuous flexing of the tube would fatigue the metal, causing it to crack. It shows another inventor's idea of how to harness the power of steam. The tube was filled with oil to reduce the volume of steam needed for each stroke.
 Eugene Bourdon in 1832 made a steam engine model using glass cylinders, and in 1857 invented a steam pump. He made many conventional steam engines for various uses.
The model uses a Bourdon tube from an old pressure gauge that I obtained at a "flea" market. This model, like the full-sized engines, has the tube filled with oil.
 This model has a piston valve. The model was made from a small illustration in the November 18, 1977 issue of "Model Engineer"
 The model is mounted on a base of the wood amaranth, or purple heart, from Guiana, South America.
 This model was finished in 1981."

I hope this helps--- he had so many models it would take a very long post to show them. He seemed to start with Hero's steam turbine and work his way up through the technology to fairly modern steam engines. As I stated some time ago in a previous post, he visited the Smithsonian and the Patent Office and got drawings or pictures and came back to Oregon and made his patterns and had them cast then went on to machine and assemble his engines. He seemed to be primarily interested in steam, as I don't recall much in the way of many IC engines. A very talented man and interesting to talk to whenever I could get up to the front of the line.
The book is MODEL MACHINES Replica steam Models Fourth Edition-1999 by Marlyn Hadley. Inside it says, "for information, contact:
Model Machine Co., 29007 Tampico Road, Corvallis, OR 97330
don


----------

